# SYNTH OR WOOD



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

I PREFFER A WOOD STOCK BUT SYNTHETICS SEEMS TO BE VERY POPULAR ON ALOT OF RIFLE MODELS.I FIND A BLACK STOCK IS A BLACK STOCK.WHERE WOOD HAS ALOT OF DIFFERENT CHARACTERISTICS IN THIER OWN DISTINCT WAY.SO ALOT OF WOOD STOCKS ARE VERY DIFFERENT IN ITS OWN INDIVIDUAL WAY.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wolfgang

I always suggest starting a youth with a synthetic if at all possible. Kids tend to be rough on wood stocks, as they are trying to get used to the gun, the environment, safety etc.. They have enough to worry about without making dad mad that they "dinged" the wood stock! Let them concentrate on the important things like safety and marksmanship. Plus a synthetic stock has the "cool factor" that kids like showing off. A cool looking gun will keep a kid interested in shooting!

Ryan

.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree completely with Ben Elli on this one. I once talked to a guy whos son was just starting to deer hunt and he went out and bought him a brand new kimber .243(very expensive nice wood stocked gun) and then after he bought it, he realized what hed done and went out and just bought a stevens 200 in .243 for the kid to practice w/ and hunt for at least one year before moving up to the kimber.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Another nice thing about synthetic stocks is that last of swelling and shrinking due to the weather. Because of this, at times guns with wooden stocks can be unpredictable in accuaracy because of the fit of the action and barrel to a swollen and shrunk wooden stock. An alternative is a laminated wooden stock, you get the very pretty look of wood without the shrinking and swelling.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

In my opinion i like wood stocks. I don't worry about dings, dings and scratches to me are like tattoos they all tell stories. My first gun my father gave me was a 20 gauge single shot that was beat up and abused we completely redid the stock and i took it out for the first time dove hunting and i put a nice dent and scratch in the side and all my father did after seeing it and knowing how much time he put into it, laughed and said well now you got a self a battle scar and that'll tell a good story someday.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

If I were you and liked the wood look , then I would go with a laminated wood stock. It is a type of cealed wood that resists scratches and weather but is still real wood underneath the clear covering. They are also durable. They are great :beer:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

go with the synthetic. u can always restock it with a real nice piece in the future. check out boyds gunstocks. they have nice wood replacements. beautiful laminates too.


----------

